# Power-Glo vs Life-Glo from Hagen



## waynet

Hi:

I have a 10g 14w Power-Glo fluorescent tube and a 14w Life-Glo fluorescent tube. The Power-Glo is listed as High Intensity aquarium lamp and 18000K and the Life-Glo is not and it is only 6700K.

Why does the Life-Glo brighter than the Power-Glo tube? The Power-Glo tube is newer.

Thanks

Wayne.


----------



## plantedinvertz

Who knowsl;; I found Power-Glo to be darkish so i switched to lifeglo


----------



## waynet

Maybe I bought an older model. It does not say T8 on it for the power-glo one. But does on the Life-Glo.

I wonder if it is fake since the words are not clear on the Power-Glo tube and very clear on the Life-Glo tube.

Wayne.



plantedinvertz said:


> Who knowsl;; I found Power-Glo to be darkish so i switched to lifeglo


----------



## _TiDy_

I find the life glo is more like daylight, so more whitish while the powerglo is a more purple hue so it will be "darker" than the life glo. Depends on what your setup is i suppose, the powerglo can bring out different colors.


----------



## airbaggedmazda

the k in 6700k is the Kelvin color Temperature not how bright the bulb is. 6700k is like daylight, good for plants, not sure what 18000k is for.


----------



## waynet

The box says "High intensity aquarium lamp" promotes coral, invertebrate and plant growth.

High intensity means brightness. measured by amount of light on a area.

POWER-GLO
Super Bright Aquarium Bulb
Power-Glo delivers a bright bluish white light with a high
colour temperature, great for simulating open water
lighting conditions as well as providing a beneficial spectrum
for a variety of freshwater and marine aquariums.

It just does not look very bright. Even less bright than the Life-Glo.



airbaggedmazda said:


> the k in 6700k is the Kelvin color Temperature not how bright the bulb is. 6700k is like daylight, good for plants, not sure what 18000k is for.


----------



## EDGE

Ignore the kelvin and all the hype on the box. focus on the color spectrum chart. If there is a very tall peak in the 550 nm range, then the human eye will perceive the bulbs to be very bright but not necessary good for plant growth. Plant uses the blue and red spectrum, human eyes use the yellow range for brightness.

6500 Kelvin is what our eye perceive as daylight color and doesn't necessary mean the bulbs are good for growing plants.

For all we know, a 6500k bulb is only good at growing algae unless we know the 6500k color is comprised of blue and red peaks. We could easily come across a 6500k bulb which has a huge peak in the yellow.

http://www.nam.lighting.philips.com/us/ecatalog/hid/pdf/p-5828.pdf


----------



## EDGE

Here is the color spectrum for power-glo. They don't have a chart for life-glo

Aquatic products

good amount of blue light, but not a lot in red. So If possible supplement with a bulb that carry more red. The difference in bulb pricing is not just brand name but also the gas and research they used in the bulbs to get the specific color peaks.

giesemann are really good bulbs but they only have HO T5. Coralife bulbs are good too. I used them back in the days for T12 when they were one of the few company for aquarium bulbs.

Now a days, I use GE and Philips. Both have a lot of research done into horticulture lighting. Sylvania gro-lux should be good too.. at least from the color spectrum chart they show. 8000k. should be a pinkish bulb.

Sylvania Gro-Lux 8W


----------

